# Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren?



## CHRiSSLYi (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

Vorweg, der Laptop ist ein HP 15-ay045ng.

Ich weiß, ich habe den Fehler gemacht, einen akustisch störenden Laptop zu kaufen, aber ändern kann ich das nun mehr oder weniger nicht mehr.
Er war billig und erfüllt seine Zwecke - als portable Stream PC, Office PC und PC für Reisen.
Leider wollte ich ihn nun in Öffentlichen Räumlichkeiten verwenden und mir ist aufgefallen, dass er möglicherweise Leute in meiner näheren Umgebung stören könnte, was mir natürlich unangebracht erscheint.

Nun kommt mir die Frage ob es möglich ist diesen durch ein Programm oder ähnliches zu undervolten oder einfach den Lüfter so einzustellen, dass er langsamer dreht?

Alternativ würde ich sogar den Unterboden mit ein paar kleinen Löchern versehen und dort einen Staubschutz dazwischenschieben.


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

EDIT: Habe "Notebook Fan Control" gefunden, scheint aber leider keine passenden Profile für meinen Laptop zu geben, daher funktioniert es nicht. Andere Programme oder sonstige Lösungansätze habe ich bisher nicht finden können.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*

Niemand ne Idee? :/


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*

Aufschrauben, entstauben und  erstmal die WLP erneuern. Das kann schon eine Menge bringen.

Da Notebook UEFIs in der Regel eher minimalistisch aufgebaut sind und nicht viele Features bieten (sollen), mit denen man Einfluss auf die Hardware nehmen kann, wirst du ansonsten wohl nicht viel optimieren können. Man könnte höchstens unter Windows in den Energiesparmodus gehen.

Und bevor ich das Teil irgendwo aufsäge, würde ich mir lieber ein Plateau besorgen/basteln, sodass auf der Unterseite noch etwas Luft zirkulieren kann. Wenn die Lüftersteuerung des Boards dann nicht auf positive Veränderungen bei der Temperatur reagiert (also entsprechend bei der Drehzahl runtergeht), dann hast du natürlich Pech gehabt :kA:


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*

Das Problem ist - der Laptop ist neu .
Trotz dessen habe ich bereits den Laptop aufgeschraubt und die WLP gewechselt. Hat mir ein paar grad gebracht und der Lüfter wurde ein Stück leiser, besonders jedoch nicht. 

Das mit dem Plateau funktioniert nicht richtig, da die Luft über die Tastatur angezogen wird, unten wird er so gut wie gar nicht warm. Schon interessante Technik die Luft durch die Tastatur zu ziehen.. habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Ich habe auch gesehen es ist leider nur ein sehr kleiner Kühler (2 oder eine Heatpipe) mit der Größe von 5x1,5cm eingebaut. 

Energiesparmodus bringt das Ding auf ~48°C. Arbeiten kann man in diesem Modus aber nur relativ langsam. 

Also bringt alles nichts?


----------



## norse (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*

Tja, da kann man nicht viel machen ... In der Preisklasse wird an allem Gespart 

mit dem Download Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel(R) XTU) Programm mal testen - ich konnte damit diverse ThinkPads takten, vlt klappt das bei dir? Dann kannst du die CPU etwas runter regeln ... aber hast dann auch weniger Leistung und er läuft schneller am limit -> Somit doch wieder mehr Wärme


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*

Würde ihn gerne undervolten, hoffentlich klappt das, gleich mal probieren!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*

Interessantes Konzept, in der Tat 
Frage mich vorallem, wie es dann mit dem ganzen "Dreck " aussieht, der sich langfristig ja schonmal gerne in den Spalten bei Tastaturen ansammelt.

GPU und CPU werden bei dir (wie bei Notebooks oft üblich) im Verbund durch eine einzige Heatpipe gekühlt. Mehr als der Tausch der WLP bliebe da aber wohl nicht übrig.
Sicher könnte man sich noch irgendwo Löcher bohren. Spätestens dann kannst du dich aber von deiner Garantie verarbschieden. Außerdem würde ich auf der Unterseite keine Öffnungen haben wollen, durch die potenziell ein direkter Zugang zur Hardware besteht. Staubfilter hin oder her.

Programme zur Lüftersteuerung sind natürlich immer schwierig. Allein bei Desktop-PCs gibt es da ja schon Schwierigkeiten bei der Unterstüzung von Onboard-Controllern. Umso unwahrscheinlicher wird es, dass über bspw. SpeedFan ein (aktuelles) Notebook erkannt werden würde.
Wenn der Hersteller hier nichts bereitstellt, dann guckst du wohl in die Röhre...

Das Intel Utility könnte man wirklich mal ausprobieren.
Ansonsten sähe ich - rein zur Dezimierung der Lautstärke - nurnoch eine Lüfter-Mod. Man könnte nämlich manuell die Spannungszufuhr für den Radial-Lüfter etwas begrenzen. Dann allerdings auch wieder nur unter der Einschränkung, dass dein Notebook unter Umständen throttelt, sich abschaltet und infolge  Schaden durch eine eine Überhitzung der Komponenten nimmt.

*PS:*
Bei HP gibts wohl auch diverse Tools wie etwa "ENERGY STAR" oder "HP Dienstprogramm zur Stromleistungssteuerung".
HP Software- und Treiber-Downloads fur HP Drucker, Laptops, Desktops und mehr | HP(R) Kundensupport
Habe speziell bei dem Hersteller keine Erfahrung mit solchen Programmen. Gegebenenfalls ließe sich die Leistungsaufnahme da allerdings noch etwas optimieren.


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*

Du kannst mal versuchen, mit ThrottleStop zu undervolten.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*

Alsoo...

Die Spannung einstellen kann ich schonmal, leider befindet der Laptop sich im Werkszustand schon im optimalen Zustand. Das bedeutet, dass ich die Spannung maximal um 0,5-0,8V runterregeln kann, bevor er abstürzt. Jetzt heißt es erstmal probieren und hoffen dass sich etwas zum guten verändert, ansonsten werde ich wirklich mal Hard-Mods in Betracht ziehen. Wenn ich schon mal dabei bin den Laptop zu zersägen und zerbohren, kann ich ja gleich noch ein paar andere coole Sachen damit machen .
Wenn er kaputt geht, ist es nicht so schlimm, dann wird ein leiser gekauft .


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*

0,5V sind verdammt viel...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*

Dann setz ihn doch lieber gleich bei Kleinanzeigen rein und kauf dir einen neuen, bevor du ihn irgendwie  zersägst oder kurzschließt und damit entwertest


----------



## flotus1 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*

Nur um sicher zu gehen, du hast es wahrscheinlich schon gecheckt: es erzeugen nicht irgendwelche Hintergrundprozesse hohe Prozessorlast so dass der Lüfter aufdringlich wird?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Nur um sicher zu gehen, du hast es wahrscheinlich schon gecheckt: es erzeugen nicht irgendwelche Hintergrundprozesse hohe Prozessorlast so dass der Lüfter aufdringlich wird?



Na so blöd bin ich auch nicht, wenn ich schon nen Laptop aufmache und WLP erneuern kann  ...

@Kabelbinder: Ich wollte sowieso schon immer was besonderes aus nem Laptop machen, vielleicht fräse ich mir ins Gehäuse wo der Displayrücken ist noch ein Zeichen rein, damit es so beleuchtet wird wie bei Apple 

EDIT:
Hab nun CPU Voltage Offset von -44,0mV erreicht und scheint gut zu laufen, weiterhin habe ich auch im Energieoptionen Menü die maximale CPU Leistung auf 60% beschränkt. Ich gucke damit schließlich ja nur im Internet was und streame ab und zu. Für Officearbeiten reicht das auch völlig aus. 

*DAS ZIEL IST ERREICHT*
Der Laptop läuft nun bei rund 45-49°C und befindet sich in der leisesten Lüfterstufe die es bei meinem Laptop gibt. 
Ich werde noch weiter versuchen die Spannung zu senken und gucken bei welchen Szenarien es stabil bleibt - ich berichte falls gewollt dann auch weiter hier!

EDIT2:
Bei 1,2GHz und -1V schafft er unter Volllast der CPU knapp 55°C. 
Super. Werde ihn vielleicht auf 1GHz laufen lassen und sehen was sich weiter ergibt.
Selbst unter Volllast ist der jetzt leiser als er sonst im Idle war.
Danke nochmal an norse und alle anderen für den Trick mit dem Intel XTU.. dabei hatte ich es erst gestern für meinen Hauptrechner geladen 

EDIT3:
Sogar -1,11mv gehen... dabei sogar 2°C kühler. Theoretisch müsste das auch eine längere Akkulaufzeit ergeben oder?


----------



## flotus1 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*

Ich habe ja extra vorsichtig gefragt damit keine Befindlichkeiten verletzt werden


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Laptop leiser machen-undervolten/aufbohren/???*

Der Danke geht in dem Fall wohl in erster Linie an *norse*, der ja das Intel Tool vorgeschlagen hat 

Aber gut zu hören natürlich, dass es bei dir mit dem Undervolting funktioniert hat.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. Oktober 2016)

Bei dir läuft tatsächlich das Intel XTU aufm Laptop  ?
Ich hab das auch schon auf verschiedenen Geräten versucht, da erschien bei der Installation immer die Fehlermeldung "Chipset is not supported" und das Programm lief gar nicht erst an ^^


----------

